# Roadbed sub base in N Texas



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I know there's got to be others around here from North Texas. I see here and on DIY shows, etc. of using crusher base, crusher fines, quarter-minus, etc. to pack down good as a sub base for roadbeds, patio pavers, etc. Something that packs down good and solid.

However, my problem here is what do they call this stuff in the DFW area. When I ask for any of the above named type of stuff they just look at me blankly. So anybody live or used to live in this area know what the yards call this stuff?

Some places have decomposed granite, but it is horridly expensive around here. The best price I found was $78/yd. I used to get a 17 yard truck load for around $125 plus about $40 for delivery.

Any ideas for other names or products would be appreciated.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 09/20/2008 1:35 PM
However, my problem here is what do they call this stuff in the DFW area. When I ask for any of the above named type of stuff they just look at me blankly. Some places have decomposed granite, but it is horridly expensive around here. The best price I found was $78/yd. I used to get a 17 yard truck load for around $125 plus about $40 for delivery. 
Any ideas for other names or products would be appreciated.




For roadbed here in Katy I use the Mainline Enterprises pvc roadbed. It is now marketed by Split Jaw Products. It is ideal for our area with no rocks, just black gumbo. Check it out. It's expensive but well worth it as a time saver not only during construction, but for continuing maintenance. Mine has been in/on the ground for 8 years now. You can save a little by using hardy plank 1x4's for some straight areas or yards. 

For ballast, the only thing I have found is the decomposed granite you mention. However, here it is only around $60/yard and delivery is free for 4 or more yards. You should shop around because it can vary in price from yard to yard. The closer you are to the big city the more expensive it seems to be. Since I don't need a lot of it anymore I just buy it by the 5gal bucket load. The local yard lets me use my own buckets and sells it for around $12 for 4 buckets. They price 20 gals at .2 yards. 

http://www.railclamp.com/


----------

